# Weber River Retriever Club Training day this Saturday



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a reminder the WRRC picnic will be this Saturday.
Signups at 0800, Starting at 0830.

Willard Bay Dog training area.

$10.00/ pigeons will be used. Come on out and have a good time, get involved and most importantly have fun for you and your dog. We will have setups for all levels of dogs and handlers. And will be running two flights.

Also the WRRC banquet is coming up in a couple weeks Friday March 28th at Comfort Suites in Ogden 21st and I-15. 

See ya Saturday...


----------

